# Externally powered leadscrew project



## Sshire (Jun 5, 2012)

The carriage feed/leadscrew project is finished.
Thanks to all here who contributed suggestions and technical advice.
Having the speed of the carriage separate from the spindle speed is a treat! Even at slow speeds, the finish is greatly improved because I can really slow the feed speed down to a very low rate (I keep looking at the hand wheel to see if it is turning)
A short video to show the slowest speed and the control box.









I wanted to try direct drive and if that wasn't satisfactory, I'd go to cogged pulleys and a timing belt.
This is the geared motor mounted to the leadscrew. The mounting plate is 6061 (3/8"), the red brackets are leftovers from trashing the Harbor Freight 4x6 bandsaw stand.






The pieces to couple the motor to the leadscrew with a brass shear pin.






The motor shaft coupling. The brass bushing is: A: more practice in making and press fitting bushings and B: a fix for the 0.10 overbore.






The threaded coupling to the leadscrew.






Control box with reversing switch and speed control all connected to the PWM module. 






A worthwhile project for me. About 8 hours total. I still have the carriage stop with power cutoff to complete. That will be later in the week.

Thanks again so much for the help and suggestions. Now I can get back to Elmer's Radial.

Stan


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice indeed Stan. :bow: :bow:

Isn't it nice when something works out right.


John


----------



## Sshire (Jun 6, 2012)

John
One of life's little pleasures!
Best
Stan


----------

